# MOST ATTRACTIVE PIRANHA!!!!



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

my personal favorite is piraya. i think the yelow\orange flames up the side is gorgeous!!!! this pic is of course by aquascapeonline.com. just an amazing example of a piraya...


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I think that a good shoal of reds are prefect, so peaceful too watch.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*There is nothing more impressive than a fully grown adult* *red-bellied piranha.*

*JUST AMAZING*...


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

this one !!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

View attachment 119902


Pic from AQUASCAPEONLINE.COM


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

sort of ugly n beautiful at the same time
View attachment 119904


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

P. Mac is so overrated. Its not that good looking of a fish. Forget about its rarity and its a red hook silver dollar with some spots. Nothing too impressive. Full grown Red Bellies are one of the better looking fish, piraya, and of course gold spilos. Who can forget a monster Vinny Rhom.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

There is nothing more impressive than a fully grown adult red-bellied piranha.

JUST AMAZING...

i agree 123% percent.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

marginatus
geryi
irritans
manueli


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. manueli in general, and my deceased Manny in particular


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

For Pygos Id have to say Piraya.

Serras...HASTATUS all the way.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

most of those p's need fungul treatment, look hideous, or remind me of a dinosaur. I like the one above here and the one at the very top cause htose are cool.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think this Nattereri is has the best shape of any pygo I have seen...this is bulldog look I like in pygos:









Serrasalmus....no question IMO...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> S. manueli in general, and my deceased Manny in particular


Couldn't agree more! They are so nice. That metallic and super-fresh color is just awesome! Manueli all the way!








And after that, I gotta say Geryi!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> S. manueli in general, and my deceased Manny in particular


I agree


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

my most attractive fish.......

View attachment 119920


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

bigman8258 said:


> my personal favorite is piraya. i think the yelow\orange flames up the side is gorgeous!!!! this pic is of course by aquascapeonline.com. just an amazing example of a piraya...


i love my blue diamond rhom 11" plus and 9" gold diamonds colors are awesome and beautiful
shabbir


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

alan said:


> my most attractive fish.......
> 
> View attachment 119920


Boy that fish sure do gotta purty mouth! giggidy giggidy, alright!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This badass is my favorite!!!!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

alan said:


> my most attractive fish.......
> 
> View attachment 119920


dead ringer for the bird i pulled last nite


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Id say manny first for serra. Then geryi third would prob be mac/spilo. Pygo piraya,caribe,reds belly


----------



## mufc123 (Aug 12, 2006)

alan said:


> my most attractive fish.......
> 
> View attachment 119920


haha looks like pat from eastenders


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Marginatus

View attachment 119923


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

a spilo and a redbelly

imo manuelli have nice colors but i think they're ugly because of the big head


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

I love em all, but I like my little guy the most!

View attachment 119928


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

locust said:


> my most attractive fish.......
> 
> View attachment 119920


haha looks like pat from eastenders
[/quote]
omg.. it does

fat dog she is


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would have to say P. piraya, gold diamond varient S. rhombeus, and Pristobrycon maculipinnis are among my favorite looking piranhas.









It's hard for me to pick though, since I love the looks of about every piranha there is.
~Taylor~


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If I had to pick a "best" id have to say Irrtans and Marginatus. Irritans because im biased and the marginatus because it looks like a irritans knockoff w/ diffrent fins. Love that marginatus Andoni!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I like them all


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i think this one is the best looking fish. looks very mean


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> *There is nothing more impressive than a fully grown adult* *red-bellied piranha.*
> 
> *JUST AMAZING*


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

vlahos said:


> i think this one is the best looking fish. looks very mean


is that a xingu?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> *There is nothing more impressive than a fully grown adult* *red-bellied piranha.*
> 
> *JUST AMAZING*


[/quote]








red bellys r the best in my book


----------

